# صلاة خاصة جدا



## sunny man (13 سبتمبر 2007)

اخوتى ارجو الصلاة من اجل فتاة اسيوط المخطوفة و الصلاة من اجل نيافة الانبا ميخائيل مطران اسيوط


----------



## bnt elra3y (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة خاصة جدا*

صلوات العدرا والقديسين معاها ومع الاب الحنون
يارب انت مش يرضيك بنتك تروحلهم اكيد انت شايفها وشايف الضغط اللى عليها اديها يارب صبر انها تتحمل التعب ده والاهانة من اجل اسمك وثبتها على ايمانها ومتخليهاش تتهز ابدا 
وقوى الانبا ميخائيل فى خدمته للرعية اللى انت اديتهاله وقويه عليها 
يارب احفظ اولادك من عدو الشر وفخاخه الكتيرة 
امين​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة خاصة جدا*

*الانبا ميخائل احسن دلوقتى وبدا ينزل الاجتماعات العامة وهذة بركة صلوات ام النور​*_*انا من اسيوط​*_


----------



## استفانوس (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة خاصة جدا*

نعم يارب
انت من قلت 
من يمسكم يمس حدقه عيني
اصلي باسم المسيح ان تعتني باابنتك
ونحن نعلم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده


----------



## sunny man (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة خاصة جدا*

شكرا يا مرمر و أنا أيضا من أسيوط. ممكن أعرف اسمك


----------



## sunny man (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة خاصة جدا*

نعم يارب انت الذى تدافع عن ابناءك و تنجيهم من الضيقات و التجارب. انت هو ملاذنا و ملجأنا نطلب منك يا رب أن تحمى أولادنا و بناتنا من عدو الخير. نرجوك يالهنا أن تعيد كل بناتنا المخطوفين. استجب يارب بشفاعة ام النور القديسة مريم و كل مصاف قديسيك .


----------



## غصن زيتون (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة خاصة جدا*

يا إلة كل نعمة , لقد قدست أجسادنا الترابية بسكنى روحك القدوس فيها ... فلا تسمح بتدنيس ابنتك الضائعة ( إنجى ) قوها بروحك القدوس الواهب كل قوة ..
نتوقف قليلا امامك يا رب خاشعين وبقلوب وعقول  تملؤها روحك القدوس طالبين منك يا معطى الشفاء ان تشفى لنا حبيبنا " الانبا ميخائيل " ليس من اجلة فقط بل من اجلنا نحن ايضا 
ولتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## sunny man (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة خاصة جدا*

الهنا المحب يا من بذلت دمك الثمين لكى تطهرنا من كل خطية. احفظ ابنتك انجى من الشر المحيط بها و انقذها يارب من اجل الدم المسكوب على الصليب


----------



## النهيسى (26 أغسطس 2008)

يسوع معاها

ارجوا ان تطمنوننى بما حدث لها


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2008)

*ربى وألهى ومخلصى يسوووع المسيح نرفع لك طلباتنا ان تصون أبنتك وتعيدها سالمه لاهلها .. فأنت يا رب أحن عليها من أى حد نرجوك يا رب أن تنظر لها وتعن ضعفها وتحميها من أى شر يحيط بهاا أمييييييين .​*


----------



## fight the devil (3 سبتمبر 2008)

يارب ان ابنتك وحيده الان

 لا ام بجانبها لتحضنها 

ولا اب ليمسح دمعتها 

ولا اخت ولا اخ ليرفعو عنها الالم 

يا امي العذراء كما كان قلبكي يحترق لابنك عندما كان وحيدا على الصليب... ها ان قلب ام البنت يحترق لابنتها الوحيده الان والمتروكه في مكان لا احد يعلم به الا انتم
يا امي الحبيبه ها انا اطلب شفاعتك من اجل انقاذ هذه البنت التي لا احد يعرف مصيرها سوه ابنك

يا يسوع كن انت ابوها لتمسح دمعتها ولتجلس بجنبها ولتحضنها ولتقويها في ضيقتها واعطيها الصبر يارب
ولا تترك يد النجسين تمسها 

يارب انا اعلم اني خاطئ ولا استحق ان تسمع طلباتي ولكن انا لا اطلب من اجلي انني اطلب من اجل ابنتك المسكينه التي تتعذب من اجل اسمك يارب اترجاك ان ترسلها سليمه الى بيتها وعائلتها الذين يدرفون دموعا من اجل ابنتهم يارب اطفئ نار مشكلتهم 

يارب لا ترجعنا فارغين وعطشانين.. فلم يسمع قط ان احد قد رجع عطشان من ينبوع الماء 
وانت هو ينبوع الماء...ينبوع الرحمه والحب.


هل هذا صعب عليك ...لا ...لا يارب ليس هناك ما يصعب عليك


امين باسمك يا يسوع نطلب


----------

